# Ca y est j'ai le virus....



## Amophis (30 Avril 2004)

Bon voilà une semaine que je tourne autour des stands Mac chez Couf' et à la Fnac...

En fait c'est à cause de la formation que j'ai eu il y a une semaine où le formateur est arrivé avec un Ti 15'   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Depuis, j'en dors plus, je ne touche mon pc que pour aller glaner des infos sur les Macs, plus ça va plus le pc ça me fait gerber (et oui tout ça en une semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

De plus avec tout ce monde qui commande les nouveaux alu je vais pas pouvoir tenir plus longtemps... aller M. l'banquier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donne moi 1800 pour mon alu 12'...


Est-ce que vous aussi ça vous ronge l'esprit comme ça... ou je suis anormal ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que vous aussi ça vous ronge l'esprit comme ça... ou je suis anormal ??


Arf ! Bienvenue chez les Mac addict !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...et un de plus !


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

Bah non, on est déjà sous la pomme nous !!


----------



## PilotF (30 Avril 2004)

tu peux installer un pseudo OS X sur ton windoze XP en attendant


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, on est déjà sous la pomme nous !!



Le petit nato Kino (facile a reconnaître, il était blond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) est demandé de toute urgence au Bar, il se serait égaré entre technique et caliméro


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> (...)De plus avec tout ce monde qui commande les nouveaux alu je vais pas pouvoir tenir plus longtemps... aller M. l'banquier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mon petit, je te fais un TEG exceptionnel à 27,8 % (y'a beaucoup de Suisses ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) et en prime je te met une souris M$  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 déja tu peux revendre ton Pc pour alléger la note,
combien ca cote un truc comme ca???? 
(je promet, je reste sage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## GrandGibus (30 Avril 2004)

tout pareil que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'ai mis le temps (j'avais pas forcemmentles moyens), mais j'y suis arrivé... j'ai un 12"

Le pire, c'est que je commence à contaminer certaines personnes autour de moi au boulot... et qui elles aussi font comme toi:
     - aller quinze fois par jour sur le site d'apple
     - toutes les fins de semaine à la fnac
     - se ressasser les mêmes questions: "Est-ce que ça va être assez puissant, Est-ce que ce n'est pas trop cher, Est-ce que je vais rapidement m'adapter au nouvel OS ???

Et puis tu finis par ne plus tenir et du craques (qu'y a-t-il de mal à ça ?)

Après:
     - tu vas plus trop chez Apple, mais de plus en plus sur MacGé
     - tu ne passes plus à la Fnac si ce n'est pour regarder les accessoires qui manquent (il est bo hein l'iPod),
     - Tu es sans cesse étonné par la stabilité de l'engin
     - tu fais l'admiration de tous par la qualité de finition et de design de l'engin et tu ne regretter vraiment pas la somme investie
     - Tu ne vas plus du tout sous Window$ (pardon, pas tapper) ou alors, quand tu y vas, tu vas sans arret dans les coins avec ta souris pour lancer Exposé (mais tu ne l'as pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Non non, tout est normal (ou alors, on est deux au moins dans ton cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Le petit nato Kino (facile a reconnaître, il était blond
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pif... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



blAM... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sssschKRAck !!


----------



## Mulder (30 Avril 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que vous aussi ça vous ronge l'esprit comme ça


C'est peu dire... et ça dure depuis 15 ans pour moi


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pif...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aïe....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au secourt, nato Kino veut me faire du mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bougez pas monsieur... J'arrive !!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)




----------



## _m_apman (30 Avril 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que je commence à contaminer certaines personnes autour de moi au boulot... et qui elles aussi font comme toi:
> - aller quinze fois par jour sur le site d'apple
> - toutes les fins de semaine à la fnac
> - se ressasser les mêmes questions: "Est-ce que ça va être assez puissant, Est-ce que ce n'est pas trop cher, Est-ce que je vais rapidement m'adapter au nouvel OS ???
> ...



+1


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

Moi j'suis tout pareil. Je matte MacGé environ 567 fois par jours, l'applestore au moins 4 fois par jours (même si c'est complètement inutile ...Donc totalement indispensable dirons certain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), j'en suis même arrivé à mettre un bureau Xp façon Mac (ça raaaammee sur le pc mais bon ...) et bien sûre j'ai hâte de le commander et surtout de le recevoir.

Bien évidemment, j'en fais l'appologie dès que j'en ai l occasion en essayant de rester crédible ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement le swtichhhhh !!


----------



## Amophis (30 Avril 2004)

Pour le pseudo OSX, j'ai le thème Itunes 2 sur XP Pro, je n'utilise qu'Itunes pour les mp3 (trop bon -&gt; poubelle Winamp) et j'ai l'alu 12' en wallpaper (manque plus qu'une pomme en screensaver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

De plus à force de lorgner comme ça sur les Macs, j'ai donné le virus à ma copine (elle veut un ibook 12' et un minipod vert grenouille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Elle me laisse des messages sur mon phone en disant: Ibook, Ibook, Ibook.....

RRRRRhhh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La seule chose que je vais réuperer de mon PC, c'est le TFT 17' Samsung pour faire un bureau étendu (les outils sur le 12' et la fenetre sur le 17....)

Au fait, on peut pivoter l'image du moniteur externe? (j'ai un TFT pivot)


----------



## PilotF (30 Avril 2004)

t'as pas encore mis de dock ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Pour le pseudo OSX, j'ai le thème Itunes 2 sur XP Pro, je n'utilise qu'Itunes pour les mp3 (trop bon -&gt; poubelle Winamp) et j'ai l'alu 12' en wallpaper (manque plus qu'une pomme en screensaver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

Ahhh ..la copine et l' iPod ... mêmem si elle ne voit aucunement l'utilité à la base d écouter de la musique en allant au boulot, je crois qu elle cracherait pas dessus si je lui offrait un Mini-Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso le bleu m'irait très bien


----------



## Amophis (30 Avril 2004)

Si pour le dock j'ai déjà mis, mais tu sais Windows il aime pas trop qd t'utilises pas leur menu démarrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De plus pas moyen de virer une fois pour toute la pu*ain de barre (sauf la cacher automatiquement) alors j'ai trouvé plus simple:

ACHETER UN ALU....


----------



## PilotF (30 Avril 2004)

perso sur mon XP je ne l'ai plus mon menu démarrer... enfin si mais il est caché automatiquement en haut de l'écran


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

Oui on peut tout cacher, et faire comme si on avait un mac ^^  look ici 
	



(enfin depuis j ai tout viré car quand je passais la souris sur la barre en bas, 100 % de CPU utilisé , sans compté photoshop qui ramait .... )


----------



## CharlesX (30 Avril 2004)

C'est un écran de pc  ?!!!


----------



## Lio70 (30 Avril 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil que toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi depuis mon switch il y a 3 semaines.


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> C'est un écran de pc  ?!!!



Oui oui, sous windows XP familiale de chio***  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est allucinant le nombre de possibilité de skin ...mais ce que je souhaite avant tout c'est .... avoir mon iBook !!


----------



## papman (30 Avril 2004)

Tu as utilisé quoi pour obtenir ce résultat ??
Moi j'ai XPstyle mais c'est pas transcendant comme résultat. Et j'ai pas trouvé de dock valable.


----------



## trilium (30 Avril 2004)

J'ai fait pareil il y a 3 semaines (je passais ni à la fnac ni chez surcouf par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Et je me suis acheté l'alu le lendemain de sa sortie et une chose à dire: EXCELLENT.

T'inquiète pas tu es normal


----------



## Kaledan (30 Avril 2004)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as utilisé quoi pour obtenir ce résultat ??
> Moi j'ai XPstyle mais c'est pas transcendant comme résultat. Et j'ai pas trouvé de dock valable.




Pour les fans du design mac sous Windows XP, tu vas là:

Aqua Soft 

Et là tu verras des copies conformes de MacOSX mais sous windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

j'ai utilisé Obecjtdock, ObjectBar et un zoli fond d ecran


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

ça fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je fait exactement ce que vous faites,c'est a dire : Surcouf &gt;&gt; je me jette sur mon ibook preferé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je reste scotché devant,quoi 30 minutes devant (peut etre plus ^^ ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je teste meme des choses que j'avais lu auparavant sur le site ( Raccourci clavier etc... )

Mais le seul probleme c'est que je n'en peux plus d'atttendre ! contrairement à des heureux chanceux,moi ça sera pas avant septembre ( il faudra taffer pendant les vacances ^^ )

eh oui,les aléas d'un etudiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou sinon je me le prend des que j'ai le travail (juin ,juillet) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors pour moi ça sera (j'adore me repeter ) un ibook 14" 1ghz ou 1.2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'hésite encore ^^ mais le fait que le bluetooth et la borne aiport est déja presente dans le modele 1.2, ça me fera surement acheter le modele le plus chere des ibooks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement mon ibook et au revoir win !! 

En fait ,en ce qui concerne de le theme de Mac os sur PC ,y'a t-il moyen de l'avoir compatible win ME ?????  merci d'avance


----------



## Kaneda (30 Avril 2004)

En fait ,en ce qui concerne de le theme de Mac os sur PC ,y'a t-il moyen de l'avoir compatible win ME ?????  merci d'avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

win customize 

Mais apparament objectdock, n est compatible que XP et 2000.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

Arigato gozaïmasu Battossaï ^^ 

Je sens que ça va soulager ma soif de mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que j'ai depuis qq mois déja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[edit] enfin soulager en partie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ou faire illusion pendant quelques temps , je dirai plutot


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2004)

Waouwwwwwwww!

Quel plaisir de voir tous ces newbies...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## trilium (30 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Waouwwwwwwww!
> 
> Quel plaisir de voir tous ces newbies...
> 
> ...







Pu noob pour longtemps j'espère !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me fais très bien à Os X qui est vraiment excellent. J'au eu un freeze (avais pu la main de la souris non pu), un ami m'a dit que ça venait de msn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, les outis réseaux sont intégrés en graphique, les raccourcis sont assez simples, la vitesse d'encodage mp3 excellentes (40% de plus pour encoder avec un P4 2.4 muni de 512mo de ddr 2700 que mon PB 1.33 muni de 256mo de ddr 2700). 

Bref un passage qui s'annonce réussit


----------



## chagregel (1 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Waouwwwwwwww!
> 
> Quel plaisir de voir tous ces newbies...
> 
> ...



Ce qui est bon c'est de revivre certains moments...

Ca me rappel l'Apple Expo ou on a passé deux heures sur le stand powerbook a répéter
"t'ain t'as vu le clavier"
"wahou en plus y'a une pomme"
"et il stable.. ouai trop stable"
...


----------



## Kaneda (1 Mai 2004)

arreteuhhhh ! je veux switchéeeuhhhh !!!


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> arreteuhhhh ! je veux switchéeeuhhhh !!!



Ben switcheeeuuuuhhhh !!!!!!


----------



## yagoceron (4 Mai 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai le virus...  *Sasser*





C'est très pratique, ça re-démarre le PC toutes les minutes, beaucoup mieux qu'un screensaver avec des dessins niais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh... quand c'est que je me décide à switcher ?
Ben dès que j'ai réunit 1500 euros pour me commander mon petit Powerbook 12" 512/80Go aux States...

Et au rythme que j'économise ça va être encore très, trop long...


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Mai 2004)

Commence par revendre ton PC et tu auras moins que 1500 à débourser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. si si, ça peut se revendre... du moins, il parait qu'il y en a qui achète


----------



## Amophis (4 Mai 2004)

Ben moi je pense que je vais revendre mon PC après avoir pris en main l'alu 12'.

Je ne vais garder que le TFT 17' et peut être l'ensemble clavier souris Wireless MS (en attendant qu'Apple sorte une révision de sa souris bluetooth avec une molette   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Tout le reste en vente


----------



## Mulder (4 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Tout le reste en vente


Non merci !


----------



## Masquirin (4 Mai 2004)

Que du bonheur de switcher !!!
Depuis novembre je me régale avec mon iBook : + simple, + clair, + beau, + stable...+ tout quoi !!!  ( ah, non, MOINS de virus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

Par contre tous mes potes sont encore sous windows...les pauvres...mais question compatibilité, de mon côté pas trop de problèmes, le mac lit quasi tout !!
J'essaie de les convertir tous les jours mais sans succès jusqu'à présent...mais les écrans bleus plaident en ma faveur, eh eh eh ...


----------



## Amophis (4 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Non merci !



Je ne pense pas avoir de mal à trouver des pigeons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin des PCistes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour vendre mon matos, comme c'est qd mm de la qualité.

Remarque, pour les disques SATA et la mémoire Corsair PC3200, ça devrais paseer sur un G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même possiblité de bidouiller la 9800 Pro pour la faire marcher sur le G5.


----------



## yagoceron (4 Mai 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> P.S. si si, ça peut se revendre...



Pour revendre ma tour faudrait que je lui mette un clavier pour braille


----------

